# Bulldozer-Topmodell mit Wasserkühlung?



## M4xw0lf (12. August 2011)

*Bulldozer-Topmodell mit Wasserkühlung?*

Wie Xbitlabs meldet, spielt AMD offenbar mit dem Gedanken, die FX-CPUs (oder eventuell nur das Topmodell) mit einer serienmäßigen Kompaktwasserkühlung à la Corsair Hydro H50 oder H70 auszustatten. Das Design dafür (wie auch zb für die Antec H2O 620) stammt von der Firma Asetek, von der zumindest aktuell keine Produkte für den Endkundenmarkt hergestellt werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit soll eventuell auf Intels Pläne reagiert werden, die Sandy Bridge E-CPUs mit einer ebensolchen Wasserkühlung zu verkaufen. So oder so würde ein Boxed-Wasserkühler sicher zusätzliche Aufmerksamkeit auf die neuen AMD-CPUs lenken und für den einen oder anderen vielleicht auch einen Kaufanreiz darstellen (für mich zum Beispiel  ).

Edit: Danke an xXxatrush1987 und Phant@zma, die mich darauf hingewiesen haben, dass die Corsair H60 nicht (wie von mir behauptet) auf einem Design von Asetek sondern von CoolIT basiert. -korrigiert im Text.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer-Topmodell mit Wasserkühlung?*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Damit soll eventuell auf Intels Pläne reagiert werden



Ich sage mal ehr, 
sie haben es mit dem Übertakten übertrieben und reagieren auf die zu hohen Temps (Turbo auf 4,2ghz) , ich hatte mich sowieso gefragt was die da für Boxed Kühler machen wollen


----------



## spionkaese (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer-Topmodell mit Wasserkühlung?*

Ich versteh auch nicht wieso AMD auf Pläne bzgl. SB E reagiert.
Bulldozer wird mit glück am 2600K vorbeikommen, da sind se vom 8-Core-/-16-Thread-SB-E-Monster weit entfernt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer-Topmodell mit Wasserkühlung?*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Ich versteh auch nicht wieso AMD auf Pläne bzgl. SB E reagiert.
> Bulldozer wird mit glück am 2600K vorbeikommen, da sind se vom 8-Core-/-16-Thread-SB-E-Monster weit entfernt.


 
Wenn die Leistung nicht so überragend ist, dann muss man sich halt Kaufargumente einfallen lassen - tadaa, Wasserkühlung


----------



## nobbi77 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer-Topmodell mit Wasserkühlung?*

Wäre doch auf jeden Fall mal ein LEISER Boxed-Kühler. Wenn der Preis stimmt, ist es nicht schlecht.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer-Topmodell mit Wasserkühlung?*



nobbi77 schrieb:


> Wäre doch auf jeden Fall mal ein LEISER Boxed-Kühler. Wenn der Preis stimmt, ist es nicht schlecht.



das LEISER aber mit ironie


----------



## Charlie Harper (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer-Topmodell mit Wasserkühlung?*

Ne mir käm sone Popel-Wasserkühlung mit nem Single-Radi nicht ins Gehäuse. Irgendwie total schwachsinnig den Krempel mitzuliefern. Aber Gott sei dank wirds diese CPUs wohl auch als Tray-Version geben. Ne Boxed-Wasserkühlung ist für mich jeden Falls kein gescheiter Einfall.


----------



## XE85 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer-Topmodell mit Wasserkühlung?*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Damit soll eventuell auf Intels Pläne reagiert werden, die Sandy Bridge  E-CPUs mit einer ebensolchen Wasserkühlung zu verkaufen.



Das das der Grund ist halte ich für unwahrscheinlich. Schließlich wird SBE so wie es aktuell aussieht in eine ganz anderen Liga spielen.

mfg


----------



## Trefoil80 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer-Topmodell mit Wasserkühlung?*

Eine Boxed-Wasserkühlung für eine CPU wäre eine Bankrotterklärung an die Energieeffizienz !
Würde mich eher abschrecken.

"Schau mal, die CPU ist so ein Stromschlucker, die bekommt man mit Luftkühlung nicht (gescheit) in den Griff !"


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer-Topmodell mit Wasserkühlung?*

Ich finde es eigentlich auch eher Kontraproduktiv ein CPU ab Wert mit Wasserkühlung zu verkaufen.
Aber als Werbegag oder für die Vermarktung vllt ein Eyecatcher wenn die Wasserkühlung vllt limitiert ist.

Frage zum Zitat von z.B. Spionkäse:
Ich versteh auch nicht wieso AMD auf Pläne bzgl. SB E reagiert.
Bulldozer wird mit glück am 2600K vorbeikommen, da sind se vom 8-Core-/-16-Thread-SB-E-Monster weit entfernt.

Habe ich irgendwelche "richtigen" Test übersehen, dass der BD "so wenig" Leistung hat oder ist das nur eine Mutmaßung?


----------



## PsychoQeeny (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer-Topmodell mit Wasserkühlung?*



freyny80 schrieb:


> "Schau mal, die CPU ist so ein Stromschlucker, die bekommt man mit Luftkühlung nicht (gescheit) in den Griff !"



Stimmt doch ... 130watt  TDP und 4,2ghz ... oder die bringen ihn mit Boxedkühler, und bekommen die schmach von P4 zeiten heimgezahlt 



Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> Habe ich irgendwelche "richtigen" Test übersehen, dass der BD "so wenig" Leistung hat oder ist das nur eine Mutmaßung?


 
Das hat AMD von sich gegeben, das das Bulldozer Topmodell gegen den 2600k gestellt wird ... das heißt er ist bisl schlechter oder bisl schneller 
(aber da AMD mit den neueren Steppings mehr MHZ drauf gegeben hat, mein ich mal 1.)


----------



## ULKi22 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer-Topmodell mit Wasserkühlung?*

Wer sich ne FX CPU holt, wird sowieso mit 99,9%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht den Boxed Kühler verwenden. 
Also ist das mMn schwachsinn, da es sich ja nur auf den Preis der CPU auswirkt, da die H60 allein ja schon gut 50€ kostet, klar wird AMD die Kühler billiger bekommen, aber trotzdem Sinnfrei das ganze. 
Und irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl das Bulldozer nicht wirklich so der Burner sein wird , naja, abwarten und Tee trinken, vlt wird er seinem Namen doch noch gerecht.

edit:
@TS: Wird die H60 nicht von Coolit hergestellt?


----------



## spionkaese (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer-Topmodell mit Wasserkühlung?*



Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> Ich finde es eigentlich auch eher Kontraproduktiv ein CPU ab Wert mit Wasserkühlung zu verkaufen.
> Aber als Werbegag oder für die Vermarktung vllt ein Eyecatcher wenn die Wasserkühlung vllt limitiert ist.
> 
> Frage zum Zitat von z.B. Spionkäse:
> ...


 Ist ganz einfach:
Der Top-BD soll um 300 $ kosten.
dafür bekommst du bei SB E wahrscheinlich grade ein gutes Board, die CPUs fangen vermutlich bei 600 an.


----------



## amdfreak (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer-Topmodell mit Wasserkühlung?*

Den Phenom II x4 965 Rev B mit 140W TDP hatten die ja auch mit einem "normalen" Boxed-Kühler ausgeliefert. Ich hab die Rev C mit 125er TDP, und da war der Boxed schon unerträglich laut.
Das wäre jetzt echt peinlich, wenn man für den FX-8150 schon eine WaKü bräuchte. Vor allem eine, die auch erst mit einen 4000-RPM Lüfter funktioniert.


----------



## 45thFuchs (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer-Topmodell mit Wasserkühlung?*

Es geht wohl eher darum platzspahrend und leise zu kühlen bei den kühlern ,die bulldozer haben viel mehr saft nötig als die phenom 2 darum sind auch alle neuen mainboards stärker auf der cpuleitung.
Um dies leise zu kühlen mit wenig platzbedarf ist das schon die optimale lösung zumal die verbräuche steigen mit den jahren und luftkühlung aus platzmangel irgendwann wohl auch ihre grenzen erreicht,gute arbeit seitens 
der hersteller das seit dem p4/athlon endlich mal einzusehen


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer-Topmodell mit Wasserkühlung?*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Ich versteh auch nicht wieso AMD auf Pläne bzgl. SB E reagiert.
> Bulldozer wird mit glück am 2600K vorbeikommen, da sind se vom 8-Core-/-16-Thread-SB-E-Monster weit entfernt.


 
Das 8 Cores/16 Threads Monster gibts aber nicht im Desktop.



XE85 schrieb:


> Das das der Grund ist halte ich für unwahrscheinlich. Schließlich wird SBE so wie es aktuell aussieht in eine ganz anderen Liga spielen.
> 
> mfg


 
Jop, in jedem Bereich in einer anderen Liga.


----------



## Olstyle (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer-Topmodell mit Wasserkühlung?*

So eine Asetek Kühlung dürfte kaum(wenn überhaupt) mehr kosten als ein ordentlicher Tower. Den wiederum liefert Intel bei seinen Top-CPUs mittlerweile auch mit, also warum nicht die in der Anbringung weitaus variablere Lösung mit Schläuchen statt Heatpipes nehmen?


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer-Topmodell mit Wasserkühlung?*

Ich finde es auch immer wieder nervig das manche immer an der TDP rummeckern 
SB-E wird auch eine TDP von 130 haben! 
Aber SB-E interessiert mich ja sowiso nicht da 1. zu teuer 2. die Mehrleistung keine 600€+ Wert sind und 3. die nur für extreme OC geeignet sind!


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer-Topmodell mit Wasserkühlung?*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> SB-E wird auch eine TDP von 130 haben!


 
Jup, ebenso viel wie Gulftown, die Leistung muss halt irgendwo generiert werden und das kostet nun mal Strom und wenn ich dann an die Boards denke, wird 2011 kein Kostenverächter sein, was Leistungsaufnahme angeht.


----------



## Charlie Harper (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer-Topmodell mit Wasserkühlung?*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Ist ganz einfach:
> Der Top-BD soll um 300 $ kosten.
> dafür bekommst du bei SB E wahrscheinlich grade ein gutes Board, die CPUs fangen vermutlich bei 600 an.


 
Das ist Quark. Die günstigste SBE-CPU wird wohl um die 300€ kosten. Also nix mit 600€.


----------



## XXTREME (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer-Topmodell mit Wasserkühlung?*

Das wiederum glaube ich nicht . Ich denke nicht das ein SBE unter 500€ zu bekommen ist. Das sind ja die High-Ender der aktuellen SB Performanceklasse(2500-2600)


----------



## XE85 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer-Topmodell mit Wasserkühlung?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jup, ebenso viel wie Gulftown, die  Leistung muss halt irgendwo generiert werden und das kostet nun mal  Strom...



TDP hat rein gar nichts mit Strom zu tun sondern mit Wärme. Und das von der TDP nicht auf die Leistungsaufnahme geschlossen werden kann wurde nun denke ich schon oft genug geklärt. Trotz der höheren TDP könnte der Verbrauch also auch unter dem eines BD mit 125Watt TDP liegen. Wird er im Falle des Quadcores mit sehr hoher Warscheinlichkeit auch.

Edit: zudem ist bei SBE auch dier PCIe Controller und ein 4. Speicherkanal integriert. Damit man SBE TDP mäßig mit Gulftown vergleichen kann müsste man die TDP eines X58 dazurechnen. Somit ist die TDP des SBE eingentlich niedriger.

mfg


----------



## DarkMo (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer-Topmodell mit Wasserkühlung?*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Wenn die Leistung nicht so überragend ist, dann muss man sich halt Kaufargumente einfallen lassen - tadaa, Wasserkühlung


 naja ich weis ja nich, ob das für die masse ein kaufargument wäre ^^ ne cpu die ohne asserkühlung nich zu handlen is is nich unbedingt der burner wie ich finde. und der otto normal kunde setzt eher auf ne herkömmliche luftkühlung. da würde man wohl nen großen markt eher mit abschrecken denn gewinnen *denk*


----------



## Andrej (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer-Topmodell mit Wasserkühlung?*

Die sollten dan schon lieber einen H100 reinlegen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer-Topmodell mit Wasserkühlung?*



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Das ist Quark. Die günstigste SBE-CPU wird wohl um die 300€ kosten. Also nix mit 600€.


 
Die 300€ werden wohl für den Quad angesetzt, der ein paar Prozent schneller sein wird als der i7 2600. Aber man muss ja auch die Plattform kaufen, die CPU alleine reicht nicht.



XE85 schrieb:


> TDP hat rein gar nichts mit Strom zu tun sondern mit Wärme. Und das von der TDP nicht auf die Leistungsaufnahme geschlossen werden kann wurde nun denke ich schon oft genug geklärt. Trotz der höheren TDP könnte der Verbrauch also auch unter dem eines BD mit 125Watt TDP liegen. Wird er im Falle des Quadcores mit sehr hoher Warscheinlichkeit auch.
> 
> mfg



Ich weiiß, was TDP heißt, aber sie ist ein guter Indikator dafür, was für eine Leistungsaufnahme eine CPU hat oder denkst du echt, dass ein Sandy E Quad nur soviel Energie aufnehmen wird wie ein Sandy N Quad?
Wohl kaum, oder?


----------



## Scorpio78 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer-Topmodell mit Wasserkühlung?*

Naja, so als Gimick ist so eine kleine Fertig-WaKü doch ganz nett,...


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer-Topmodell mit Wasserkühlung?*



Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Naja, so als Gimick ist so eine kleine Fertig-WaKü doch ganz nett,...



Finde ich auch 
Es weiß ja noch niemand ob das gut wird und leise oder nicht


----------



## XE85 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer-Topmodell mit Wasserkühlung?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> denkst du echt, dass ein Sandy E Quad nur soviel Energie aufnehmen wird wie ein Sandy N Quad?



Wenn man nur den CPU Part + NB nimmt wird er wohl etwas darüber liegen. Gesammt betrachtet etwa auf Augenhöhe da ihm die GPU fehlt. Fakt ist aber das er von den 130 Watt weit weg sein wird. Grob wird er wohl im bereich von 95-100 Watt leigen. Denn wenn der Quadcore die 130W TDP schon ausnutzten würde wären die 6 Kerner deutlich darüber.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> aber sie ist ein guter Indikator dafür, was für eine Leistungsaufnahme eine CPU hat


 
Absolut nicht - der SBE Quadcore ist das beste Beispiel das das nur bei sehr sehr oberflächlicher Betrachtungsweise stimmt.

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer-Topmodell mit Wasserkühlung?*



XE85 schrieb:


> Wenn man nur den CPU Part + NB nimmt wird er wohl etwas darüber liegen. Gesammt betrachtet etwa auf Augenhöhe da ihm die GPU fehlt. Fakt ist aber das er von den 130 Watt weit weg sein wird. Grob wird er wohl im bereich von 95-100 Watt leigen. Denn wenn der Quadcore die 130W TDP schon ausnutzten würde wären die 6 Kerner deutlich darüber.





XE85 schrieb:


> Absolut nicht - der SBE Quadcore ist das beste Beispiel das das nur bei sehr sehr oberflächlicher Betrachtungsweise stimmt.



Öhm, es geht hier immer noch um Bulldozers "mögliche" Wasserkühlung und nicht um die TDP von Sandy E, obwohl Ich natürlich verstehen kann, dass du, wenn es um Intel geht, immer alles gerade rücken willst, aber eben nicht in diesem Thread, Sandy E hat ebenfalls genug Threads.


----------



## XE85 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer-Topmodell mit Wasserkühlung?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> obwohl Ich natürlich verstehen kann,  dass du, wenn es um Intel geht, immer alles gerade rücken willst



Naja, bei derartig haarstreubenden Falschaussagen ....

aber du hast recht BTT

mfg


----------



## Lee (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer-Topmodell mit Wasserkühlung?*

Ich halte es für unwahrscheinlich, dass Wakü´s wie Corsairs Modelle als Boxed Kühler eingesetzt werden. Erstens, wiederspricht es dem Prinzip der Boxedkühler einfach und schnell in Betrieb genommen werden zu können (Es gibt User denen traue ich nicht zu einen Radiator zu Befestigen...), zweitens kann man nicht für uneingeschränkte Kompatibilität sorgen. Nicht jedes Gehäuse hat 120mm Lüfterplätze.
Letztendlich wird so eine Boxed Wakü auch viel zu teuer. Ich zumindest würde beim Prozessorkauf nicht auch noch einen teuren Kühler mitbezahlen wollen, den ich wahrscheinlich nicht benutzen will oder kann.


----------



## fatDOX8 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer-Topmodell mit Wasserkühlung?*

Kompaktkühlung.....   nach der Überschrift hat ich gehofft das es der Kühler alleine ist
wäre cool bisschen billigere cpu als die mit Luftkühler und dann gleich perfekt für AM3+


----------



## Hübie (13. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer-Topmodell mit Wasserkühlung?*

Ich kann mir durchaus denken das die Black-Edition als boxed Variante mit so einem Kühler verkauft werden. Denn wer BE kauft übertaktet und hat somit höchstwahrscheinlich Spielen als Hobby. Und da sich Kompaktwasserkühler mittlerweile recht gut verkaufen ist das doch völlig okay.
Das muss nicht zwangsläufig mit zu hohen Temps zu tun haben sondern nach dem Wunsch das System zu übertakten _ohne_ hohe Lautstärken in Kauf zu nehmen.

LG Hübie


----------



## SwissGTO (13. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer-Topmodell mit Wasserkühlung?*



Hübie schrieb:


> sondern nach dem Wunsch das System zu übertakten _ohne_ hohe Lautstärken in Kauf zu nehmen.


 
Ein SingleRadi kann doch gar nicht leise sein, oder? Wenn Wakü, dann richtig. Was bringt dir eine "leise" CPU wenn dann die Graka höllisch Lärm macht?


----------



## hotfirefox (13. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer-Topmodell mit Wasserkühlung?*

AMD sollte sich so ein Tei sparen und die CPU dafür billiger verkaufen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer-Topmodell mit Wasserkühlung?*

@ SwissGTO

Da geb ich dir Recht! Mir kann es ja egal sein da meine Karten sowiso höllisch Lärm machen, ich aber dagegen imun bin, heißt mir ist es völlisch egal wie laut mein Rechner ist, so lange er Power hat


----------



## xTc (13. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer-Topmodell mit Wasserkühlung?*

Boxed-Wasserkühler? Etwas übertrieben wie ich finde.
AMD sollte sich lieber darauf konzentrieren, die CPUs fertig zu bekommen. Sobald das passiert ist und die Leistung stimmt, kann man über solche Spielereien nachdenken....


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer-Topmodell mit Wasserkühlung?*



hotfirefox schrieb:


> AMD sollte sich so ein Tei sparen und die CPU dafür billiger verkaufen.


 
Gibt's: Tray. Du musst eine CPU nicht boxed (= mit Kühler und Packung) kaufen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Ovaron (13. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer-Topmodell mit Wasserkühlung?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Gibt's: Tray. Du musst eine CPU nicht boxed (= mit Kühler und Packung) kaufen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 Welche aber merkwürdigerweise in den seltensten Fällen wirklich günstiger sind als die Boxed Version


----------



## Charlie Harper (13. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer-Topmodell mit Wasserkühlung?*



Ovaron schrieb:


> Welche aber merkwürdigerweise in den seltensten Fällen wirklich günstiger sind als die Boxed Version


 
Ja oder sogar teurer sind als die Boxed-Version, was eigentlich unlogisch ist. 5€ weniger für den fehlenden Kühler sollten da schon drin sein.
Frühere AMD-CPUs hatten auch ne TDP bis zu 140 Watt und kamen auch nicht mit ner Wasserkühlung daher. 

Allein deshalb ist es doch schon schwachsinnig, die aktuellen CPUs jetzt mit ner Wasserkühlung auszuliefern. Ob ein BD jetzt ne TDP von 125 Watt hat oder ein Phenom ist doch egal, die Abwärme ist die Gleiche.


----------



## Hübie (13. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer-Topmodell mit Wasserkühlung?*

Na wie ihr meint. Wenn du eine boxed-CPU kaufst zahlst du überwiegend die Garantieverlängerung mit die auch direkt mit dem Hersteller abgewickelt werden kann. Das macht einen Unterschied. In diesem Fall behaupte ich mal (so fern denn wahr) wird die Tray-Variante deutlich günstiger ausfallen.
Und ja ein single-Radiator schafft durch aus eine CPU mit lachhaften ~150 Watt. Siehe Tests der Corsair H50-100 Serie


----------



## hotfirefox (13. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer-Topmodell mit Wasserkühlung?*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Gibt's: Tray. Du musst eine CPU nicht boxed (= mit Kühler und Packung) kaufen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 


Ovaron schrieb:


> Welche aber merkwürdigerweise in den seltensten Fällen wirklich günstiger sind als die Boxed Version


 
Eben!
Und Garantie ist auch kürzer...


----------



## Kev95 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer-Topmodell mit Wasserkühlung?*

Die Nachfrage bestimmt den Preis.
Deshalb sind die Trays so teuer.


----------



## exa (13. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer-Topmodell mit Wasserkühlung?*

@ Harper:

5 Euro Nachlass? ich finde bei ner fehlenden Wakü sollte schon mehr drin sein...

dass so ein Strangguss Alublöckchen mit Billiglüfter nur 5 Euro Unterschied macht ist ja noch ok, aber bei so ner Wakü sollten schon 20 drin sein...


----------



## Charlie Harper (15. August 2011)

@exa: Ich bin ja auch von einem Standard-Boxedkühler ausgegangen.


----------

